# Homelite UT15039 ST-185 problem:any suggestions?



## Dave_55 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all,does anybody have an ideal how to get the clutch bell or housing off a homelite model UT15039 ST-185 trimmer,I've got the shaft housing off I know that the shaft or trimmer head turns to the right when its running so i constrict movement of the piston by putting some starter rope in the spark plug hole,then I use a T-25 star screwdiver I picked up from a NAPA auto store,just to note to you guys out there,just any T drive won't work to reach the star screw that holds the clutch bell or housing in place,most are fatter at the shaft and won't fit in the square hole the shaft goes into,but NAPA has a driver that has the same diameter as the star end itself,the reason I explained this thing about this driver, a small engine mechanic told me I'd have to order this T 25 from Briggs,and I'd just guess it would cost me more than I wanted to pay,so I hope this will save you few more trips than I had to make to find the right one,so enough of that,anyway I turn the screw opposite of the shaft rotation ,it turns but dont come out,and the clutch bell does'nt come off either,so i ask where to now,the weeds around here are growng fast and the wife is asking when is it going to be fixed , any ideals will be greatly appeciated


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The screw should unscrew counter clock wise. It does not come out of the clutch drum. Are you sure the engine is not turning? Otherwise I would suspect that the retaining screw may be stripped in the shaft.


----------



## Dave_55 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ya Iam sure the engine is not turning,its really been a pain lol


----------



## Dave_55 (Jul 30, 2009)

can it somehow be pulled off?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

you might try pulling up on the clutch drum, while turning the screw. You may get it to pull off.

good luck!!


----------



## Dave_55 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks we'll do,if that don't work the only thing left is drill the screw head out


----------



## Dave_55 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Hi again Tech*

Well I found out what the problem was about the screw,someway the new T-25 screw driver I bought from NAPA I was all up for joy of finding,well...lol it was a dud my son 12 year old son was giving me a hand ,and happened to notice and said Dad the screw driver shafts not moving but the handle is so I looked at it and notice the clear bubbles in the handle,so thats a big $8.00 dollars coming back,so I happened to find an old driver I'd had a long time,simply took the hand grinder to it to make it fit in the square shaft hole and turned it left and it was off in minutes,good thing i decided to take the front apart the magneto really needed cleaned bad,so I thought you'd want to know how it came out,thanks again Tech for the advise. Dave


----------

